# 179cc need bigger jet



## bryanmilio (Jan 8, 2017)

I have a 179cc with the powermore engine...anyone sell the bigger main jet kit? Im sick of the surging issue.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

HF Predator Engine Adjustable High Speed Needle Assembly


a forum member designed an adjustable jet a few years back and sells them on ebay. i can tell you that they work great and dont leak i have a few of them


----------



## bryanmilio (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

I wonder if they will fit the LCT engines


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF bryanmilio


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

yes they fit all honda clones i have used one on a powermore engine that would surge and it worked great


----------



## taglic (Aug 15, 2017)

I have a 179 CC Motor on an MTD 22" that was given to me. I experimented with several jets I had and by drilling out the jet to .032" it runs real nice, no more surging. Got the bit at Grainger, put bit it vice then spun jet with my fingers to bore jet out. Original size was about .030", tried boring it to .031" and it was better but still lean, .032" was sweat spot.


----------

